# Stripping paint



## Matt LeBlanc (May 3, 2010)

I just bought 2 Walthers dash-8 40 Loco's.I would like to repaint 1 of them in a different scheme.What kind of stripper do you guy's use?What kind of plastic are the made of?Thanks Matt


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Matt,

Several guys have good success with EasyOff type oven cleaner. I used this with great results on an old metal shell & frame recently. I think (?) it should be OK for plastics, too, but read this thread below to learn more ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2959&highlight=boiler+bag

TJ


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Matt

I concur with TJ. 

I've been using Easy Off for years to strip old paint off of aircraft models I rebuild.

I also just used it to strip two O scale Lionel Alcos. Works great.

However, do not buy the fume free or cheap stuff from the Dollar Store or whatever..

It doesn't work. Only the old school Easy Off will work.

Remember, rubber gloves and plenty of ventilation. 

HTH,

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Matt LeBlanc (May 3, 2010)

I've stripped many plastic models and it depended on what type of paint i used.91% alcohol strips lacquer and simple green does enamel.I have used easy off to.I guess i should have asked what kind of paint they use.LOL Matt


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I use 91% isopropyl alcohol or brake fluid. Easy-Off does leave a residue and can be hard to clean the surface of the model after using to apply paint. A gentle detergent bath followed by a clear water rinse removes any residual of the alcohol. And the alcohol is recycled for later projects. Just use a coffee filter to filter any "stuff" from the liquid when returning the unused portion to the bottle. Can't do that with Easy-Off. Same goes for using brake fluid, recycle for later projects.

Some plastics cannot stand up to Easy-Off. I've seen nice models turned into goo when using it. Works for most but not all. Alcohol will not damage the majority of plastics, but there are some that will get very brittle with its use. Easy off does work well on metal bodied cars and engines though. As does the other two items mentioned. It really depends on the type of paint used and the type of plastic(or metal) used in manufacturing the model.

I play it a bit conservative, as mentioned, and use the alcohol. And have been for over 40 years. Second choice would be brake fluid. I've got a container of each in the workbench shelves. A container of either goes much further than the Easy-Off.

A toothbrush comes in mighty handy too.

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob,

I'm glad you chimed in here with the voice/age of experience! Thanks for the detailed clarifications!

TJ


----------



## Matt LeBlanc (May 3, 2010)

Thanks every one or the advice.Matt


----------



## ogauge47 (Nov 6, 2009)

For my O scale models I sometimes use brake fluid, but you have to test before you give the shell a bath. For lighter plastics (and this is what you might want to use for HO) use isopropyl alcohol


----------



## therailchannel (May 18, 2010)

I've been told I'm crazy for doing so, but for years I have been using acetone on a cotton swab to remove numbers and company logos off N scale engines I have acquired. I then paint over what's left if the original paint cheme wasn't applied too thick. You have to be REALLY CAREFUL with acetone, though. Alcohol may work better in many cases. When in doubt, try a small, unnoticable area first.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

In the "Do as I say, not as I do" department ...

Do try to always wear suitable chemical-proof gloves when working with acetone. The stuff is readily absorbed through bare skin and can cause nasty long-term health issues.

Lots of adequate ventilation with acetone, too.

TJ


----------



## therailchannel (May 18, 2010)

With all these warnings, it makes me wonder why Acetone is marketed as nail polish remover.


----------

